# Just Asking... Uber Attire?



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Suit & tie..


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I always wear a collared shirt. Usually a button up, but sometimes a polo shirt. And always nice jeans (never nice shorts or basketball/gym shorts). Always clean shaven, and always fresh.

4.88 rating so far (only 20 trips, but so far so good).


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply guys..


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Depends on what level you're driving.

I drive Plus so I always wear buttoned-down collared shirt, tucked in, long pants (despite the HOT weather we've been having) and shoes. Well-groomed.

I've seen X drivers wear cargo shorts with a t-shirt.

Hey Japman, I'm in the south bay (PV through Hermosa beach) area as well. Welcome to the forum, and please check out the threads about surges. I just got back to driving last night after my 5-week break (kid needs school supplies). I've noticed tons of X drivers out there in Redondo not letting the yellow surges peak to +1.8x. You want to make more $$$, wait for surges and spread the word about ACRO.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber X. I wear a Black Polo, Nice Jeans, black casual shoes. Even being in the cellar of Uber options I always look and act professional.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply DocT! I'm also in SouthBay (Redondo,Hermosa and Manhattan Beach) I always wait for SURGE before I drive. I'm just doing uber on the side. Anyway, Good luck man! UberOn!


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

UberX, whatever I feel like. Today: Jeans and a polo, most days Comfy puma shorts and a t-shirt.

I'm not getting dressed up for some entitled pricks paying $0.95 a mile.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Usually a collared shirt although I rolled out of bed this morning put on cargo shorts and a T-shirt…


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I put my robe and wizard hat on..........


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> This very statement classifies you as an entitled prick. Oh I am going to do what I want because I can't get what I want. Hypocritical if you ask me.


I am going to do what I want, because as an independent contractor, it's "my" business. If I'm going to get paid peanuts, I'm going to be comfortable whilst doing it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

contactone said:


> I put my robe and wizard hat on..........


Does that allow you to magically transport to the pick up location?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

TravisNJ said:


> I am going to do what I want, because as an independent contractor, it's "my" business. If I'm going to get paid peanuts, I'm going to be comfortable whilst doing it.


That is fine but keep in mind that professionalism increases the chances you will receive a tip. I am not happy about the rates but I have positioned myself in my market to where I am getting tipped. I owe it to the service I provide and the way I present myself.

You read all these forums with people complaining that riders never tip but they never do anything to change that. They usually do the opposite, if the customer doesn't care; I am not going to care.

I am in Atlanta working for $.78 a mile. If I don't do anything outside the box there is no way I would waste any more time driving. I use Uber for my other revenue streams.

This is all I am saying. To each his own!


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

I drive naked. That lowers the riders expectations and keeps my tips at a manageable level.


----------



## Bmorekirk22 (Aug 10, 2015)

i can see giving a shit if driving black car or similar but driveing X why should it matter. do you really think the pax give a shit what im wearing. now im not saying you should look like a bum. i wear basketball shorts and a tee.....if they dont like it f em


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

DocT said:


> I've seen X drivers wear cargo shorts with a t-shirt.


That's what I've gone to, and my rating hasn't apparently suffered for it. My clothes are clean and in good shape.

I asked an Uber service rep before I ever started driving, and she literally said "wear whatever you want."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber states that it does not tell you what to wear while driving. I wear whatever when driving UberX. Usually, if I have a T-shirt, it has something on it that is local, such as the Nationals, Redskins, a monument, another tourist attraction or a local railroad that no longer exists. I always have on my Nationals cap, even though I am not a Nationals fan. I do not dislike the Nationals, in fact, I go their games all the time, but I go more because I like the game than I am a fan of the Nationals.

The Nationals cap evokes the most comments. It gets snide remarks out of visitors from Atlanta and Philadelphia and questions from others, both local and visitors.

When driving Uber Taxi, there is a Taxicab Commission dress code that applies. Usually, I ignore it. Funny, the Harassmen-er-uh-*HACK* Inspectors as well as the Regulators do not know even their own regulations. One erroneous belief that both harbour is that the driver must wear a shirt with a collar. No, the driver is prohibited from wearing a T-shirt as an "outer garment". That is the only regulation specific to a shirt. There are general rules about "clean and neat", but, the traditional interpretation of those has been that they must see some soap from time-to-time and not be full of holes. There is another catch-all excuse-to-write-a-summons called "appropriately dressed". I have gotten into arguments with more than one Hack Inspector and Commissioner over that.

I have dared them to penalise any driver who wore a dashiki. Given the demographics of Washington, still, that would not go over well. I am on record as having threatened to put on a French maid dress, petticoats and heels, go out there to drive and DARE any Police or Hack Inspector to issue me a summons for being "inappropriately dressed". Given the political alignment in the District of Columbia, I would be the Chair of the Commission and collect a settlement large enough to pay off my house if Enforcement issued me a summons for that.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


I essentially look like I would be going to play golf. I wear nice shorts, and a polo-type shirt. Sneakers. I have good personal hygiene because that's the way I live. My clothes are clean and I keep my hair in order and shave/trim regularly.

I dress that way because that's what I'm comfortable wearing, not because of any concern for what the PAX think. I am generally a friendly, outgoing guy and act that way in my car unless given reason not to. Again, not for the PAX but because that's how I'm comfortable. This isn't a sales position, my appearance and attire have near-zero effect on my pay and so I don't worry about it any more than normal.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Black t-shirt. Black sweat pants but the material looks like slacks. It's been too hot for denim. Black tennis shoes or black slip ons depends if it's 4 am and I just woke up or it's the middle of the afternoon. 4700+ rides 4.92

That's the best you'll get from me.

Passengers really only care about if you know where you are going and get them there quickly. Your attire isnt really on their priority list. 

If you do black or above I would say dress the part. But most people you pick up on x or plus aren't dressed up anyway and in this heat they not smelling so good either


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

In Houston the city ordinance has sort of a dress code requirement. No shorts, jeans, flip flops, or t-shirts. This portion of the ordinance has been disputed by drivers in the Houston forum because this requirement is not in the signed/publicly released version of the ordinance. On top of that I don't think the cops really care as long as drivers aren't breaking any laws that actually put the general public in danger, but I digress.

I usually wear comfy jeans, a polo and tennis shoes or whatever I go to my full time job in. Sometimes that's business casual and others it's completely casual. I do wear t-shirts but those are usually geared towards promoting local universities or football teams in general. The LSU sticker on my back windshield usually makes for good conversation if seen by a pax.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Renaldow said:


>


Looks breezy.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Looks breezy.


It's been a warm summer. I'll add a coat in October.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> I drive naked. That lowers the riders expectations and keeps my tips at a manageable level.





Renaldow said:


>


I think the cuffs are what really make the look.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply UberLou. I'm Also an UberX and UberXl driver. I always wear a longsleeves tucked in and a nice pair of jeans and a comfy driving shoes. Good luck man!


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


I wear black shirt, khaki shorts, nice shoes, iron everything for a clean look and it has worked out, collard shirt might be smart, i think it might matter what kind of people youll be picking up based on time of day, pry want a professional look for people in daylight, for a night party crowd casual will do just fine. UberX wise anyway. Just shower


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Uberectile Dysfunction!


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Gym shorts, crocs, black vneck


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> in this heat they not smelling so good either


Shhhhhhh, not so loud, please! The next thing that you know, in addition to the water, mints and charger, Uber will tell us to start offering B.O. juice.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> I drive naked. That lowers the riders expectations and keeps my tips at a manageable level.










loose skin and...old balls! Gross!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> I drive naked. That lowers the riders expectations and keeps my tips at a manageable level.


LOLROF!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Leather chaps with my ass cheeks hanging out. In the evening, I wear a bridal gown.


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice jeans and a Tshirt (usually graphic with some sort of T-Rex on it). Running shoes. 19 Trips, 5 star rating.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I think the cuffs are what really make the look.


I agree. It adds a lot to the professional look. Never underestimate the power of a collar and tie.

Real answer:
It's been a really warm summer so I've been wearing cargo shorts and a collared button down of some kind. Either short sleeved or long sleeved with the sleeves rolled up.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


Just before I'm ready to head out, I'll take a dip in the pool , then get my chi on before I decide what color my frame of mind is in (colors make the mood, look sharp feel sharp) and since I'm in the valley of the sun it's cotton shirt, linen shorts and talcum. In other words, wear whatever the phuch's available . Unless. there is a chance you could pick up a uber exec. then something you'll never need because blood just never washes out.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> This very statement classifies you as an entitled prick. Oh I am going to do what I want because I can't get what I want. Hypocritical if you ask me.


glug glug glug...how does that uber koolaid taste?


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> That is fine but keep in mind that professionalism increases the chances you will receive a tip. I am not happy about the rates but I have positioned myself in my market to where I am getting tipped. I owe it to the service I provide and the way I present myself.


UberLou....you are getting tipped I'm guessing soley due to the market you're in. Trust me, you can wear a ****ing $1,000 suit and give away Perrier and swarovski encrusted cock rings, but you would not get tips from any more than 2% of passengers in Chicago or LA. You're lucky....but don't fool yourself into thinking you're the cause of your tips.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> glug glug glug...how does that uber koolaid taste?


Lou's statement doesn't really imply he's having a beverage Noob...

But since you asked.. Fruit punch sound good to you?


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Clothes


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Whatever you feel comfortable in. Who cares??


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> I drive naked. That lowers the riders expectations and keeps my tips at a manageable level.


You're in Austin. Everyone is stoned so they probably don't care.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If Uber required a dress code aside from local regulations it would go against their claim that we partners are independent contractors.

I'd love to wear basketball shorts and sandals as that's what I usually wear, but I can just picture the complaint to customer service..."I paid $8.00 for this Uber X ride and I expected a driver who at least could look like a professional driver." I usually wear ear studs, too. I haven't decided on that yet.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I always wear a collared shirt. Usually a button up, but sometimes a polo shirt. And always nice jeans (never nice shorts or basketball/gym shorts). Always clean shaven, and always fresh.
> 
> 4.88 rating so far (only 20 trips, but so far so good).


Hey if you start wearing a tuxedo, maybe you can get your rating up to 4.98


----------



## Baby-oobee (Aug 21, 2015)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


I wear my most comfy thin soft black leggings and matching top.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> UberLou....you are getting tipped I'm guessing soley due to the market you're in. Trust me, you can wear a ****ing $1,000 suit and give away Perrier and swarovski encrusted cock rings, but you would not get tips from any more than 2% of passengers in Chicago or LA. You're lucky....but don't fool yourself into thinking you're the cause of your tips.


I'll take things failures say for $1,000 Alex.


----------



## dan77bur (Aug 17, 2015)

Driving naked always gets me BIG tips!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I always wear a collared shirt. Usually a button up, but sometimes a polo shirt. And always nice jeans (never nice shorts or basketball/gym shorts). Always clean shaven, and always fresh.
> 
> 4.88 rating so far (only 20 trips, but so far so good).


jeans and a T... or what ever...

4.92 at last check.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

dan77bur said:


> Driving naked always gets me BIG tips!


Especially if you have a big tip?


----------



## Th4tguy (Aug 22, 2015)

Whoa!! That's ridiculous, überlou-ser, typing up that response like you aren't an über driver too. I think you've seen The Transporter one to many times. These pax want a ride as cheap as possible, with the least amount of hassle.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Th4tguy said:


> Whoa!! That's ridiculous, überlou-ser, typing up that response like you aren't an über driver too. I think you've seen The Transporter one to many times. These pax want a ride as cheap as possible, with the least amount of hassle.


I think you should read through this thread again and reevaluate your comment. You make zero sense.


----------



## Th4tguy (Aug 22, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I think you should read through this thread again and reevaluate your comment. You make zero sense.


 It's ok, I'll speak to you at Georgia reading level. When you put somebody down (calling them a failure) despite the fact that you too, are an uber driver, makes you a hypocrite. Never mind the fact that he has been instructed to "wear what he wants" you deride (do you know what means?) him for his clothing choices, and subtlety imply that your choice to overdress leads you to success. But last time I checked Bill Gates wasn't an uber driver.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


Leather bras and rubber shorts


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I once picked up a couple. I was wearing slacks and a button-down. The guy looked at me kinda funny when I opened the door. I looked down. ****, I had flip flops on. Didn't even realize it. #beachlifeproblems


----------



## uber-ct (Jun 4, 2015)

Here in Cape Town South Africa..received this text recently.. 

UBER PRO TIP

Hi xxx

What to wear when driving:

Dress Professional! Wear smart pants, smart shirt and smart shoes.

Beanies, hats, track suits and t-shirts will result in a poor rating.

Safe Driving!

Now I'm thinking....this is a taxi service that charges economy rates...why the first class dress code....also does not mean that because I'm dressed in cargo shorts and t shirt my service sucks...my current rating....4.75 ☺


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I always wear a collared shirt. Usually a button up, but sometimes a polo shirt. And always nice jeans (never nice shorts or basketball/gym shorts). Always clean shaven, and always fresh.
> 4.88 rating so far (only 20 trips, but so far so good).


(Please be sure to check-in and say 'hi' in the cities/Cleveland section.)

During the winter I dressed a bit more formally - well, formal 'look' anyway: black khakis, a nice shirt, a black vest (usually unbuttoned to look 'cool' - and I love the pockets) and a sports coat. Fri nights I wore a tie (date night).

During the summer I've been all casual and comfortable.

The only difference I've noticed in how riders 'react' to me is that in the summer I don't get any '_hey, cool vest_' comments. 
hehe


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

dan77bur said:


> Driving naked always gets me BIG tips!


 people would pay me to put clothes on.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Leather bras and rubber shorts


"guys" - he asked "GUYS".
Oh, sh*t... is that what the guys are wearing in Jax Beach?


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I had a long beard for my first 3 weeks, didn't seem to offend the pax, I'm a nerd, so my
t-shirts usually consist of something like marvel or Star Wars. Sparks a few good conversations and so far no one seems to be offended.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Attire is what ever the hell I want. Im always in board shorts, tank top or t shirt, sandals and trucker hat. 

I also sported a beard until past week. 4.8 rating well tonight it dropped to 4.79


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I wear cargo shorts or gym shorts and a t shirt. 

Don't like it? Get a limo next time.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "guys" - he asked "GUYS".
> Oh, sh*t... is that what the guys are wearing in Jax Beach?


Possibly


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

I picked up a pax yesterday who mentioned he recently had a driver pick him up wearing a tie and he thought that was wierd. I live in a beach town and usually wear shorts and flip flops. No one really cares much here. Rating is 7.87. Clean shaven, clean car, pleasant conversation = happy pax and reasonable tips (pax gave me a $20 last night on a $24 fare during a surge).


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I mentioned on another thread that with the heat index getting up to 113 per the forecast, I'll be wearing nice shorts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> I wear cargo shorts or gym shorts and a t shirt.
> Don't like it? Get a limo next time.


Or just call for another driver. It's not a big deal.
We're not supposed to be 'cookie-cutter' drivers - we're independent contractors with our businesses, right?!
Just not a big deal (to me)... driver's should wear what ever suits them (no pun intended). 
Eventually, if you drive to make money, you're going to dress in a way that supports your goals.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ... if you drive to make money, you're going to dress in a way that supports your goals.


Indeed,

that's why I dress as an armed robber.


----------



## malibrizzle (Aug 13, 2015)

I usually wear basic shorts and a black t-shirt. Sometimes I wear a snapback. I always make sure it doesn't look sloppy or that I rolled out of bed in it of course, but as long as I drive people somewhere they don't seem to care, lol.


----------



## steve hauser (Feb 24, 2015)

I wear a sleeveless shirt and jean shorts... every time


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Louis Thornton said:


> I picked up a pax yesterday who mentioned he recently had a driver pick him up wearing a tie and he thought that was wierd. I live in a beach town and usually wear shorts and flip flops. No one really cares much here. Rating is 7.87. Clean shaven, clean car, pleasant conversation = happy pax and reasonable tips (pax gave me a $20 last night on a $24 fare during a surge).


7.87? Shit, so fabulous, you're 2.87 above a perfect score.


----------



## azsofty (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm a girl, so I obviously don't wear a suit and tie. On the weekends, I wear a skirt and blouse. During the week, jeans and a cute top. Comfortable but casual. Pretty jewelry. No perfume, but clean. I've still got 5 stars so seems to be working.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 7.87? Shit, so fabulous, you're 2.87 above a perfect score.


lol damn, that's an enviable rating!

lol but I think, given the positioning of the 7 above the 4 on the numeric keypad, he reached too far above.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

japman said:


> What kind of attire do you guys wear when driving UBER?


I think it depends what platform you drive and clientele you expect. 
The main thing is be clean and feel good about yourself.

For me, driving UberX, I choose to drive more comfortable, less dressed up as I am tend to get out and assist, so I want something comfortable, not restricting.
If I wore a suit and tie in Texas, I'd be a wrinkled sweaty mess in no time. Never been one for wearing a suit and tie for long.
I get warm easily, no matter how great of shape I get into. It doesn't seem to change - I think I was a polar bear in a former life or something and often question my decision to move to Texas.
Maybe it is because I am German? I dunno.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

azsofty said:


> I'm a girl, so I obviously don't wear a suit and tie. On the weekends, I wear a skirt and blouse. During the week, jeans and a cute top. Comfortable but casual. Pretty jewelry. No perfume, but clean. I've still got 5 stars so seems to be working.


You have a perfect 5.0 rating?
How many trips have you given?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Louis Thornton said:


> I picked up a pax yesterday who mentioned he recently had a driver pick him up wearing a tie and he thought that was wierd. I live in a beach town and usually wear shorts and flip flops. No one really cares much here. Rating is 7.87. Clean shaven, clean car, pleasant conversation = happy pax and reasonable tips (pax gave me a $20 last night on a $24 fare during a surge).


^^^
But the way it's been going lately according to the news, a tie is ALL that some drivers wear.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

My company is all heart.
On days where it will be 100 degrees or more, we don't have to wear our black suit jackets.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Leather bras and rubber shorts


^^^
Don't forget the riding crop and the WW 2 German officer's knee high boots.
OMG.... I just turned myself on.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Attire is what ever the hell I want. Im always in board shorts, tank top or t shirt, sandals and trucker hat.
> 
> I also sported a beard until past week. 4.8 rating well tonight it dropped to 4.79


^^^
No Dewey Weber on the rack on the roof?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I think the cuffs are what really make the look.


^^^
Or handcuffs.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Just before I'm ready to head out, I'll take a dip in the pool , then get my chi on before I decide what color my frame of mind is in (colors make the mood, look sharp feel sharp) and since I'm in the valley of the sun it's cotton shirt, linen shorts and talcum. In other words, wear whatever the phuch's available . Unless. there is a chance you could pick up a uber exec. then something you'll never need because blood just never washes out.


^^^
I read someplace that the Uber execs are really into the talc. 
Or was that the CSR's?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Renaldow said:


>


^^^
No suspenders?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I wear maxi dresses with a light sweater or black dress pants. Most of my clothes are business casual anyway (accountant). Friday/Saturday nights I do jeans, a cool t-shirt and a blazer. On Sunday mornings, I say "**** it" and wear yoga pants, tank and a hoodie.


----------



## Cherries_JUberLee (Aug 24, 2015)

I drive UberX so passengers aren't expecting Vera Wang. Clean, comfortable, decent so shorts and a tee or tank top. This way I save fuel by rolling down the windows until I pick up a pax. For their comfort, I turn on the a/c


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> On Sunday mornings, I say "**** it" and wear _yoga pants_, tank and a hoodie.


Sundays sound like a good day to ride in Charlotte.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a consensus. If a customer is willing to get an amateur driver in a Prius, they couldn't care less what you are wearing as long as you are clean and don't stink. 

On the other hand, Black and SUV should wear a black suit and white shirt period all though none of them do anymore. But they all complain that UberX has taken all their business. Apparently people don't want to pay Black rates for a guy in jeans and a polo, maybe providing a warm bottle of Kirkland water, who may or may not speak understandable English and driving a beat up Suburban with 400 k miles on it. You have all driven the standard into the toilet.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> It's a consensus. If a customer is willing to get an amateur driver in a Prius, they couldn't care less what you are wearing as long as you are clean and don't stink.
> 
> On the other hand, Black and SUV should wear a black suit and white shirt period all though none of do anymore. But they all complain that UberX has taken all their business. Apparently people don't want to pay Black rates for a guy in jeans and a polo, maybe providing a warm bottle of Kirkland water, who may or may not speak understandable English and driving a beat up Suburban with 400 k miles on it. You have all driven the standard into the toilet.


Yes, blame the drivers. That always works for Uber.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You have all driven the standard into the toilet.


Now this toilet you speak of... is it full or has mayor Garcetti drained it for violating drought tolerance regulations?

I have empty Fiji bottles and need to fill 'em for rider's 5 star experiences.

Uber on


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my 30 day Houston TNC license toady and the official at the permit office told me absolutely no shorts, sandals, or t-shirt. Wearing them while driving for Uber could lead to getting a citation or loss of TNC license.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Yes, blame the drivers. That always works for Uber.


I put blame where blame is due. I feel bad for the UberX drivers and I do not blame them. They are a low cost no frills taxi service. UberX drivers should never provide freebies and wear whatever they want. Making $7 per hour isn't enough to justify anything else.

My problem is with Black and SUV drivers who are getting paid to provide superior service and be professional, but are sloppy and unprofessional.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I got my 30 day Houston TNC license toady and the official at the permit office told me absolutely no shorts, sandals, or t-shirt. Wearing them while driving for Uber could lead to getting a citation or loss of TNC license.


^^^
When I go into the airport I have to wear the black suit and tie. 
If you're standing at the bottom of the escalators waiting for passengers and wearing Levis and a polo shirt and holding up a sign with a name on it, then you're gonna get approached by somebody from the airport.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

When its hot...cotton gym shorts and t shirt with socks and sneakers. When its cooler...jeans, t shirt or polo shirt socks and sneakers. I include socks because I've seen many cab drivers with sandals and no socks and dirty feet. I draw the line with the socks and being clean with a neutral scent about you.


----------



## Goodjai (May 6, 2015)

I drive for UberX/XL/Select in the summer I wear a white or black polo with a nice pair of tan shorts. In the winter I wear a white button down or polo with black pants. People aren't paying for superior service on the non licensed side, they're paying for the type of vehicle that is transporting them. If they want professional driver style service then UberBlack is their best option.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Goodjai said:


> I drive for UberX/XL/Select in the summer I wear a white or black polo with a nice pair of tan shorts. In the winter I wear a white button down or polo with black pants. People aren't paying for superior service on the non licensed side, they're paying for the type of vehicle that is transporting them. If they want professional driver style service then UberBlack is their best option.


I agree with you theoretically, but hang out around the LAX limo lot for awhile and you will see a bunch of Black drivers that are far from professional. Not wearing a suit, ridiculous rims on the worn out Suburban, smoking in the vehicle, vehicle not washed or wiped down...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Button ups and/or collared shirts, clean shaven, just from a shower. You know, kinda how I'd like if I was going to a job to work lol...

4.94 rating awww yeaaa

I must say that I recently bought an Uber shirt from ebay for $15 so I'm going to test it out tomorrow, I doubt many pax will even notice it, but we will see how it goes.


----------

